# Kindle vs. Kobo



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I like iBooks, but the selection is kind of thin. Do you guys prefer Kindle or Kobo or something else? What do you like about each?

*update:* I'm asking about the Kindle and Kobo Apps for iPad, not so much their hardwar. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Kindle.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Kindle.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (May 9, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Kindle.


How good is the Kindle for viewing non-DRMed PDF eBooks?

I am debating between the Kindle and the new iPad2 for my large collection of non-DRMed PDF format eBooks.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Kindle
accustomed


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

For my wife, I chose the Kobo, and I chose well... she loves it...

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/91825-ereaders-ipads-tis-season.html


----------



## AlexSno (Feb 10, 2011)

Kindle for sure


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Kobo


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I didn't know you could download from Amazon here in the Great White North. I've tried a number of the e-readers. The Kobo seems cheap to me and is very slow. Haven't had a Kindle, but for me I like the Sony. If you have the cash an iPad would do nicely. Also, what's wrong with the Touch .... yeah I know small screen, but it does the job.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Kobo. Don't know if Kindle's selection has gotten better but I when it started out I often couldn't find what I was looking for in their Canadian book store, whereas I could in Kobo.

Now I'm just used to Kobo.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Kobo... because if it's not on the Kobo store, it'll be on the Sony store, or any other eBook store. Plus it's compatible with books from you local library's electronic library.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I should clarify, I was talking about the Apps/Stores not so much the hardware itself sa I'll be getting an iPad 2 in the near future 

Thanks for all the feedback so far though!!


----------



## woodandbronze (Feb 21, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> I should clarify, I was talking about the Apps/Stores not so much the hardware itself sa I'll be getting an iPad 2 in the near future
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback so far though!!


For an app I prefer Kindle over Kobo because you can search text.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

woodandbronze said:


> For an app I prefer Kindle over Kobo because you can search text.


You can't in Kobo? That seems like an odd feature to be missing.


----------



## woodandbronze (Feb 21, 2008)

It is an odd thing to leave out and, for me, the lack of a search function was the deciding factor against kobo. You should also check out Stanza and Bluefire Reader for non-DRM reading.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why do you need to search text?


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd upload manuals and rule books into a reader so searching for text is important in my usage.


----------



## woodandbronze (Feb 21, 2008)

My memory is not what it used to be  I'm reading an epic at the moment and often forget some of the characters.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I use Stanza for downloaded books and buy on Kindle if it's not in iBooks. I just looked quickly, but does Kobo have a sync between devices function. The Kindle app has Whispersync which will sync between any of you "i" devices. I really like that because sometimes that iPad is too big to carry around everywhere, so I can just read for a bit on my iPhone and I don't have to worry about where I left off.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Kobo has sync between devices, yes. I'll occasionally be reading on my iPad, have to get up and get in line to get off the train and pick up the book again on my iPhone.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

So it sounds like they're pretty evenly matched in terms of selection and sync, just the searching that's better/present on Kindle.

I just wish iBooks had more books! Not really because I am an Apple fanboy, but because I'd rather just have them all in one app.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

PosterBoy said:


> So it sounds like they're pretty evenly matched in terms of selection and sync, just the searching that's better/present on Kindle.
> 
> I just wish iBooks had more books! Not really because I am an Apple fanboy, but because I'd rather just have them all in one app.


Yeah, they do seem rather on par with one another.

I would like to see realistic pricing for these. How the hell does the price stay the same, or a dollar or two cheaper when they're not delivering an actual product to a store?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

My wife has had a Kindle for the last 18 months, and while we like the hardware, interface and free 3G coverage, she has been constantly been disappointed with a lack of availability of titles she's seeking...

We just got ourselves an iPad 2, and love the flexibility of having iBooks, Kindle and Kobo all installed.

Our plan is to now show around for the best price... Although the interface on iBooks is definataley most slick.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've been poking around in each of the apps and they both seem pretty good, my problem is that I would prefer ti keep it all in one app. Sadly, that doesn't seem possible.

Balls.


----------



## AlexSno (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone above said there aren't enough iBooks. Well in these days this isn't the main problem. I think the time we don't have to read all that is available is the main problem...


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

I use both the Kobo and Kindle applications. One reason is to find the best price for books (although often they are identical). Don't forget that the books on the Amazon kindle store are priced in US dollars. With the C$ being so strong, that is not a problem and in fact is sometimes an advantage. 

I prefer the Kindle application however as it allows me to view books on multiple devices (computer, iPad and Kindle). 

As to iBooks, the selection is still not there IMHO.


----------

